# What bread and or salad goes well with Pastitsio?



## Christer (Oct 16, 2011)

Like the title says


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't even know what it was so had to look it up. I've never had it but I've had similar baked pasta dishes and found a salad with lots of greens and green veggies goes well with them. You can add a little red onion and some olives to the salad too. I generally stick with a very light dressing for the salad. A little lemon or lime and EVOO, a light red wine vinegarette, or if I go with a creamy dressing I dilute a real small amount with milk so it's super thin and just barely there on the greens.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2011)

greek challah for the bread, and a greek salad (baby mixed greens, tomatoes, cukes, red onion, olives, bell peppers, pickled pepperoncino, sardines, oregano, and a little feta in a garlic and red wine viniagrette).


----------

